# 3pc ZEN STYLE Shrimp tank



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

So I started this tank 5 weeks ago, I used old ada from my 29g which had been cycled for 1 yr...

I did the dry start and planted HC, I want to keep this tank as neat as possible so I can see the shrimps...

The Idea for this tank is just to have CRS/CBS/GBS and maybe in the future KK also may throw in some Super Red Sakura Shrimp.

The plants and wood are carefully placed, the theme here is sort of like a Japanese garden!!(ZEN Style)

Here are the specs:

Coralife 2x24wt5ho stealth black
20g 3pc glass rimless back painted stealth black 
200w Hydor inline heater
Ehiem Pro 3 Ultra G series filter
20 lb CO2 tank with reg and atomizer


substrate and plants:
ADA amazonia II and ADA amazonia powder
HC
mini pellia
downoi
fissedin
mermaid weed
1 piece of wood


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok so here's how it started....



















then came the dry start with 2 pots of HC, which didn't turn out well. I found after 3 weeks it was not really growing.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

And here it is tonight...

the HC growing in with co2 injection, Who likes the CO2 tank colour matched to the wall?
a total fluke when I got it painted by dbc marine....


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

hey Thomas, when are we gonna see pics of your tank?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll try to grab some pictures soon.
Excited to see this tank that i've heard lots about before  Glad you kept it.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Ahhhh, you're killin' me! Can't wait to see pics of this tank. Sounds pretty neat.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Where are the pictures Chrissssssss???? Can't wait to see this set-up buddy! I hope all will go smoothly with this set-up!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice thats the exact same tank I have too! Can't wait to see all the shrimp!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Hahahaha Chris i like it buddy, instant pellia i see there. Anyways, keep up posted on this tank bud when everything fills in nicely.


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Chris Bro as usual you do things to the Max Man

Lookin forward to seeing it come to life


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

The tank looks amazing! And what a great idea, to match your CO2 tank to the wall! You've probably started a trend.


----------



## Racer96 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey tang daddy,
How is this tank going now?

Mike


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What size of filter is that? Is that a 2071/3? And how did I miss this thread?


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Lookin' good so far. Can't wait to see the final results!
I like the matching of your CO2 tank.. very nice! haha


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this thread either. It look really good so far. I am about to do a dry start myself.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Sup buddy, how is this tank coming along and how are the shrimps doing?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

It's late now try to get some pics tommorow!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> What size of filter is that? Is that a 2071/3? And how did I miss this thread?


Hey Gary it's a brand new Ehiem proffesional 3 600! I miss threads all the time.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

K guys not much has happened lately, But I was bored a week ago so I did a WC and acclimatized some test shrimp to see how they would do....

There were 2 babies that came with the mini pellia, 1 cbs and 1 crs. They were super tiny about 2mm and made the 2hr trip in the bag dry AMAZING!!
Now they are about 5mm in just a week.

I added 1 female and 2 males and if they breed then so be it. I also tossed a gbs in the mix.

I eventually have plans to stock Super White, Crowns and Red Legs, but that will be later this summer.

So here are the long awaited pics taken 10 minutes ago!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for the blurry pics my camera sucks!

I know these pics are redundant but I was sitting infront of the tank and the female decided to come right up the lens. I got a decent shot of the legs their not super red but abit clear, Thomas bring your camera over!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice CRS man! Got to come see them


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice female chris... Hope you get lots of babies from her.


----------



## Racer96 (Apr 29, 2010)

What are the plants that you've put in front of the wood? The ones that kind of branch/star out?

Mike


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Racer96 said:


> What are the plants that you've put in front of the wood? The ones that kind of branch/star out?
> 
> Mike


Mike those are downoi!!


----------



## Racer96 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, I didn't recognize that at all! 

The tank looks awesome. Glad to see you're still working away with all the shrimp!

Mike


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i can vouch that tang_daddy's shrimp tanks are that good. keep up the good job. thanks again for your pointers.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

It's time for another update, not much has changed just added more shrimp and bolbitis.....

here are some pics:


















































hc filling in nicely this is from 2 pots originally


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

mini pellia finally attaching to the wood!!









and a few more random pics...

































that's it for now!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

whoa...after looking at this post, i makes me want to re-sculpt my tank too...thanks for the inspiration


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The HC is looking good, you're going to have a nice carpet soon.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very Nice! I really like the look and your carpet is filling in nicely.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the positive comments guys I will keep updating it weekly!!


----------



## Racer96 (Apr 29, 2010)

The tank looks really great , Chris!

What'd you use to hold the mini pellia to the wood to start?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Racer96 said:


> The tank looks really great , Chris!
> 
> What'd you use to hold the mini pellia to the wood to start?


Mike, I am using a stone with thread.....basic

Do you still have your shrimp tanks?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to move in! Looks amazing.


----------



## Racer96 (Apr 29, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Mike, I am using a stone with thread.....basic
> 
> Do you still have your shrimp tanks?


I am down to just one shrimp tank right now.

Wanting to set up another one, but waiting to hear back on a tank.

Mike


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Here maybe this will give you inspiration!!

New white Line from my Bro Frank!


































and a few more randoms...


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

anyone sick of crs yet?

ahahhahahahaahahah ha


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> anyone sick of crs yet?
> ahahhahahahaahahah ha


never! i still want my own brood of em!
on a side note, im definately adding Pogostemon helferi to my plants to buy list


----------



## Racer96 (Apr 29, 2010)

That really looks awesome, Chris!


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking tank!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well another 2 weeks has gone by so I guess it's time to update.....

I had a hydor external heater sitting in the garage for a month and finally decided to install it. I also added an CO2 atomizer inline with my filter a few weeks back.

And I guess you could say I've been busy shopping around for new faces, I mean new crs, I wanted to start off with alittle bit of a cheaper shrimp to see if they would thrive in the new set up.

I picked up about 20ish new crs.

1st a couple fts

















And now some of the new shrimp, they're alittle small but have cool designs...


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Look good Chris! 
Those are pretty damm solid and white if you compared them to the old ones you got. I guess Franks are not bad haha.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful CRS and the tank is filling in nicely! Thanks for updating Chris


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Ballin', I hope they breed for you buddy!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys, it's excitement at a whole new level... I WANT MORE


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome looking. Your lawn has filled in nicely and those shrimp look really cool.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Daniel unfortunately not as fast as yours!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

double post


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice set up. Simple and clean. I like it


----------



## beijing2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

that is a really nice setup! I like the tidiness.
What's the pH of the tank presently? Sine you're using ADA + CO2


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

A gorgeous tank! Way to go!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful tank!!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for all the kind comments.... I recently went on a 2 week vacation and had some overfeeding issues.
By the time I arrived home there was a bunch of uneaten food and the tank was a mess. 

I am in the process of cleaning it up before I post some pics...

to answer your question...

beijing2008 the ph is around 6, I run co2 24/7 at 1 bubble every 8 seconds and it runs through an atomizer inline with the Ehiem outlet.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> thanks for all the kind comments.... I recently went on a 2 week vacation and had some overfeeding issues.
> By the time I arrived home there was a bunch of uneaten food and the tank was a mess.
> 
> I am in the process of cleaning it up before I post some pics...
> ...


Welcome back bro.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Stephan, gotta pop by to see your new place sometime...

I finally got around to taking some long awaited pics!

this was the before pic, I did a trim on the plants after taking this pic...


























And the after pic (coming soon)


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

no after pic because I was too lazy but there have been some updates... here is the new tank pics as of yesterday and a few new plants added ranunculus and hygrophila pinnatifida










and another shot of my cryptocroyne parva thats taking off like a bat out of the cave leaving dung droppings as it flies .....


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

Awsome drift wood you got there..
I'm still cycling my tank...


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice tank chris.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Ssogi said:


> Awsome drift wood you got there..
> I'm still cycling my tank...


Thanks the wood I got from island pets a few months ago. it has tons of character lots of areas for the shrimp to hide in it!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome tank Chris! Its sure filling in nicely.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Awesome tank Chris! Its sure filling in nicely.


Hi Kim thanks for the kind words, it's a work in progress just have to clean it up abit to leave a more open area for all the shrimps to swim!


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice tank.. Gotta start my 25l tank soon..


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

not much has changed in the 15g except for some expensive new editions....

I added a few Erio japan and UG I got from.....

the new scape








playing with the light settings as some of the plants were too bright








and a few more randoms with feeding frenzy...
















tug of war


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

that's all for now!!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow nice tank and shrimps!


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW that looks awesome!!!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks Incredible :O Where'd you get all those Erios from?!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Looks Incredible :O Where'd you get all those Erios from?!


He probably got them from here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-plants-classifieds-26/fs-exotic-rare-plant-10491/


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice. the tank filled in quite well. The ranunculus took off for you or is that a different stock?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> Wow nice tank and shrimps!


Thanks Ashley, I am quite happy with the new scape 



bambam said:


> WOW that looks awesome!!!


I know I cant stop staring at it too 



Tn23 said:


> Looks Incredible :O Where'd you get all those Erios from?!


Thomas the Erios are an anchient chinese secret!!!



EDGE said:


> Very nice. the tank filled in quite well. The ranunculus took off for you or is that a different stock?


Eric those ranunculus are from your first batch of emersed and yes their growing quite well.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

wow Chris very amazing! gives me ideas for for 16 gallon tank! love the scape!


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

drools..... any pregnant CRS yet?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

trevorhoang said:


> drools..... any pregnant CRS yet?


there are lots of pregnant crs I count 4 in this picture alone.....










I am starting to have a bunch of babies aswell probably 30 now with more on the way!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice..... Very Nice indeed!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well added some new plants yesterday, so time for some new pics!! 

plants added:

hygrophila pinnatifida (one of my favourite plants atm)

Staurogyne repens > Thanks Stu 

ludwigia inclinata > Thanks Stu 

well here are some pics...


----------



## beijing2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

this tank is seriously maturing!

although I do think the foreground is a little overwhelming. Too much nice stuff makes all of them not look as nice 
UG and HC are both fast spreading.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the update, looks nice!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice tank! great choice in plants!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks really nice.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

beijing2008 said:


> this tank is seriously maturing!
> 
> although I do think the foreground is a little overwhelming. Too much nice stuff makes all of them not look as nice
> UG and HC are both fast spreading.


Beijing2008,

your right it does look alittle cluttered in the front, I am planning on cleaning up the tank abit when I have some time. The nice thing about a small tank is rescaping is a breeze



mysticalnet said:


> Thanks for the update, looks nice!


Thanks Ashley!


fraggalrock said:


> very nice tank! great choice in plants!


Hi Shelley, thanks the plants are an enjoyment.


target said:


> Looks really nice.


Thank you Daniel!


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice plants choice. Awesome tank.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

It looks great Chris! I like the Hygro Pinnatifida too lol.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

well its been over a year since I updated this tank, not much happened but thought I would give the journal atleast a new pic.....

Feeding time and a fairly new addition!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, nice BKK!


----------

